# Parrot



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I would love to own a Grey African Parrot. 

Not sure if they can be found in Cairo and if so, where and how much.

Cheers


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> I would love to own a Grey African Parrot.
> 
> Not sure if they can be found in Cairo and if so, where and how much.
> 
> Cheers


OMG I just sold mine before my move to Egypt and they are HARD WORK 

Unless you are prepared to give them attention ALL the time they will pluck the feathers, even a radio will not help.

I was happy a disabled lady had him so she could give him all the love he wants 

I stood upstairs as the cage was loaded in the van and was upset and shed a tear for about 5 minutes them waved goodbye to my little friend and did a little dance :clap2:

As Egypt is the land of scams just be sure it is a African Grey you are buying and not a pigeon, anything is possible 

Also make sure if you take the plunge to get hand tame and not a growler as those ******s BITE :boxing: and you might want to end up stuffing him with rice


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Make sure its not dead, deceased ex-parrot wired to the perch - and dont stun it by banging its head on the counter.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok, thank you guys. Now, Grey african Parrot, where and how much? Stay focused.

PS: Adrian, I don't get the joke!!! Yes, I am THAT dizzie..
"..deceased ex-parrot wired to the perch ." What does that mean?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmmm I am sure that you will get that parrot for a very special price 

I knew someone who once had a African Grey called Hmar


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

There was an African Grey in one of the hotels in Sharm. He was rescued recently coz he got so bored he'd plucked all his feathers.

He's called Robbie  Sharm Animal Lovers ( S.A.L) | Facebook More info on it here


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Sam said:


> There was an African Grey in one of the hotels in Sharm. He was rescued recently coz he got so bored he'd plucked all his feathers.
> 
> He's called Robbie  Sharm Animal Lovers ( S.A.L) | Facebook More info on it here


Mine did...unless you can be home ALL the time and take him out his cage don't bother.

They also need great variance in the diet as by nature they forage and need special minerals in the diet as well


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Sam said:


> There was an African Grey in one of the hotels in Sharm. He was rescued recently coz he got so bored he'd plucked all his feathers.
> 
> He's called Robbie  Sharm Animal Lovers ( S.A.L) | Facebook More info on it here


Thank you Sam. 
Sharm is a bit far, but worth giving it a try. 

Cheers


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Ok, thank you guys. Now, Grey african Parrot, where and how much? Stay focused.
> 
> PS: Adrian, I don't get the joke!!! Yes, I am THAT dizzie..
> "..deceased ex-parrot wired to the perch ." What does that mean?


Monty Python sketch, hilarious, can't believe you've never heard it. find it on utube, ex parrot monty python will bring it up.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am a very patient and calm person but believe me with an African Grey you do not know what you are getting yourself in for they are VERY hard work it's not just a case of putting food in a bowl.

They are also picky eaters and when they get about 2 - 3 years old they become teenagers and go through puberty and scream and play up...do some research on a African Grey forum first


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> Monty Python sketch, hilarious, can't believe you've never heard it. find it on utube, ex parrot monty python will bring it up.


HAHAHAHA! That was just too funny! No, never heard of it till today! I'm still giggling


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Horus said:


> I am a very patient and calm person but believe me with an African Grey you do not know what you are getting yourself in for they are VERY hard work it's not just a case of putting food in a bowl.
> 
> They are also picky eaters and when they get about 2 - 3 years old they become teenagers and go through puberty and scream and play up...do some research on a African Grey forum first


Yes Horus, thank you, I am aware of the needs of the parrot. I have done my research and still want one. 
Now, where and how much


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Yes Horus, thank you, I am aware of the needs of the parrot. I have done my research and still want one.
> Now, where and how much


This reminds me of the time I wanted a pet capuchin monkey


----------

